# Bottletop pincushions



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I love making these little pincushions ( from felt scraps & metal wine bottle tops)! They are great little presents...and l love to see them all in a colourful group like this...


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They are really cute! Very well done!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very happy!


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Very Cute. Before decorating, my sister pokes 2 holes in the cap and threads a piece of elastic through small enough to fit over a finger. Then she decorates them. There is no losing the pin cushion when wearing it like a ring.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

nomadbubbe said:


> Very Cute. Before decorating, my sister pokes 2 holes in the cap and threads a piece of elastic through small enough to fit over a finger. Then she decorates them. There is no losing the pin cushion when wearing it like a ring.


Yes ,l like that idea


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love them, so cute


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

They are lovely, do you have a pattern?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Those really are adorable..love them


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I have never seen these before. But, I have made one you wear like a ring out of a soda pop bottle lid.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

neat idea. I love them.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Quite creative and beautifull..


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I have done these I like to make pins Cushions ) Is there a group on here for making pins have not seen one or does anyone know of a nice group that do a lot of these things 
veram


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeanette9 said:


> They are lovely, do you have a pattern?


Hi Jeanette, l don't have a pattern, but l found a tutorial (on 'lnstructables')- try googling 'how to make a bottle top pincushion'
Good luck, Hilary


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

nomadbubbe said:


> Very Cute. Before decorating, my sister pokes 2 holes in the cap and threads a piece of elastic through small enough to fit over a finger. Then she decorates them. There is no losing the pin cushion when wearing it like a ring.


I do that, too, and make them with a little larger tops to fit over the wrist. Did a bunch of them for a craft sale a few years ago, and the wrist ones sold quite well.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

So cute just love them and all the colors


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what a great idea!!
Blessings


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I love making these little pincushions ( from felt scraps & metal wine bottle tops)! They are great little presents...and l love to see them all in a colourful group like this...


I don't see these cuties in your Etsy store...


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> I don't see these cuties in your Etsy store...


No, -I sold them all! I'd better get on and make some more!
(Trouble is, I need more wine bottle tops, ...........just have to drink more wine, l s'pose!)


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I have had one made out of a plastic bottle cap for a very long time. They are really handy.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Adorable !!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea and beautifully made


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

very, very cute - especially in your little group! Makes me want to go find some bottle tops...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Great colors, good job!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## linnerlu (Jul 9, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> No, -I sold them all! I'd better get on and make some more!
> (Trouble is, I need more wine bottle tops, ...........just have to drink more wine, l s'pose!)


These are so adorable! Please let us know if you add more to your etsy shop, I would sure like a few!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable. Bet you have fun creating them.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I like! Very nice.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice and so practical.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Hilary, thanks for the reply
Jeanette


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I would guess you could knit these also in a sock yarn weight....lots of different colors.


----------



## Ginnyo (May 18, 2011)

I have seen tuna cans done this way. Very nice.


----------

